# Need a certfied gas man.



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a fart joke! I need a new gas log installed in our prefab fire place (already have the log kit). Thought I had a guy lined up, but he flaked on me. Any help? Job is in Pace. Thanks!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Plumber Smith, Terry Smith is the owner and does gas work.. I can send you his number if you'd like..


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Mine was acting up, and I was told to get a can of compressed air and spray the gas outlet thoroughly.
I did and then restarted it and BINGO ! works fine now.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang... I have all kinds of gas, my wife and coworker call me the gas pro. So I was gonna help ya, but wrong kinda help???


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Mine was acting up, and I was told to get a can of compressed air and spray the gas outlet thoroughly.
> I did and then restarted it and BINGO ! works fine now.


Thanks, but as stated, this is for a NEW unit. I'm converting from wood.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

jaster said:


> Dang... I have all kinds of gas, my wife and coworker call me the gas pro. So I was gonna help ya, but wrong kinda help???


HA! Once I get the logs installed, stop by and I'll hook ya up!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I know Commanders Air on New Warrington does this


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Call climate control 850-433-2323 ask for Shannon great company used them for close to 40 years. Having AC replaced today by them. Tell em Ron recommended them.

Ps. They will be at my house soon if you want to talk to them PM me your contact phone number.


----------

